# D21 p/u just shut off while driving



## piercekaine (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey there, I have a 1990 Nissan D21 4cyl p/u, m/t.

Everything started earlier this week on Monday when my fuel gauge and cig lighter stopper working. then the seat belt light came on and when that went off the fuel gauge and cig lighter worked again. 

Then on Thursday night I had the same problem but my wife was driving so I do not know if the seat belt light came on I know when she got home it was working again. 


Now today (Sat.) I was driving into work and the truck just shut down. Everything went dead I checked the fuses and all appeared fine. After sitting for 10-15 min the truck started back up and went as nothing was wrong. While the truck was coasting I did jiggle the key switch to see if it was loosing connection. 

Any help would be appreciated.
Thank You.

~pk~


----------



## thorn87d21 (Jun 2, 2007)

I had this problem off and on for awhile and I narrowed it down to 2 things. First off make sure the wire that attaches to the ignition coil is not blowing around and hitting the fan. I had noticed some little slices on the wire and after using some zip ties now its not near the fan.

2nd off go out while the truck is running and try just wiggling the battery cables some to see what happens. I had a problem where my truck kept shutting down out of nowhere, seat belt light would come on, all sorts of crap and it turned out there was a loose wire that is connected to the battery positive cable. I fixed this and have been good ever since.


----------



## piercekaine (Nov 3, 2007)

I just fixed it. What I found was a loose connection from the 12V box on the battery terminal. It must have come loose you could see the heat marks on the connections. I guess it's the main acc. wires. So I got rid of the connector. Thanks for the response.

~pk~


----------



## nippodriv (Oct 17, 2007)

*Same problem -- thanks for the info*



piercekaine said:


> I just fixed it. What I found was a loose connection from the 12V box on the battery terminal. It must have come loose you could see the heat marks on the connections. I guess it's the main acc. wires. So I got rid of the connector. Thanks for the response.
> 
> ~pk~


Thank you for letting us know. I've had a similar problem, and know it's electrical. This helps me narrow down the culprit.


----------

